# Monster Crappies!!! 3.15.05 ..Morning Bite



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Hit the crappies today at first light and It was game on !!!! brought home 16 in 3 1/2 hours ..Here is a couple pics of the big ones ..If this is any sign of what spring has to offer ..I can not wait !!!! I will be bringing home some HEAVY STRINGERS !!!! BRING IT ON .. THE LAST PICTURES WAS FROM SPRING 2004 ... I THINK THIS SPRING WILL BE EVEN BETTER !!!!OMG I CAN NOT WAIT !!!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

what lake may i ask?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Couple nice stringers there Fish On. Makes a guy really anxious to get out there. You are hurtin my soul, because I am at work.

Ron


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Couple nice stringers there Fish On. Makes a guy really anxious to get out there. You are hurtin my soul, because I am at work.
> 
> Ron



I am in the same boat! well wish I was in a boat!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh!!! Would you just look at those bellies?????? You guys must have had soooo much fun catching them. I'm jealous...Spring is just not close enough for me


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

those look like some pymy crappies to me...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

nice fish!!!Could you make the pics smaller next time-makes it hard to read the posts.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Did we ever get the name of the lake where these fish were caught??


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

boasaters............and braggers...................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Looks like a stringer of Mosquito Lake crappie.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are from pymy. Remember seeing the pics last year.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

goodday said:


> boasaters............and braggers...................


Goodday 
I am not boasting and I not bragging I am just sharing pictures and conversation with fellow fisherman from this fishing forum , last time I knew you were aloud to do that !!!! many people from this site have private messaged me and that said to keep the pictures coming they enjoy the post's .


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

walcat said:


> Those are from pymy. Remember seeing the pics last year.


Walcat 
Yes the 2004 ( spring pics) are from Pyma , I Posted them last year , But that is not where the Ice Fishing Pictures come from. I will hit pyma again for crappies this spring and I will DEFINETLY be hitting my new found CRAPPIE HAVEN !!YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT !!!! , well got to go ,time to go hit the creek and get into some Steelhead !!!...FISH ON !!!!!!!!!
I only fish on day's that end with Y !!!.. God I love my job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

From recent posts it sounds like Chippawa Lake in Wayne County.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Lewzer,you Cant Tell Me Your Jealous??? For All The Slabs You Got In Our Hole From Oct To April? Nice Crappie Fish On.


----------

